# The Portable Toilet That Makes Off-Grid Camping Plush...Like A Royal Flush



## dkingslc (May 22, 2020)

Haha "poop management is one of the biggest challenges with off-grid camping".

Interesting concept though.


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

Be even cooler if they could supply power with battery. Certainly a good idea.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I read the first paragraph and it sounds like they're going for a demographic that doesn't understand Leave-no-Trace principles. Or even "dig a cathole" principles....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I noted that the bags were sealed, not vacuum sealed. Talk about taking up a lot of dead air space.


----------



## nolichuck (Mar 11, 2010)

This appears to be a glorified Pett system at a much higher price.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Andy H. said:


> I read the first paragraph and it sounds like they're going for a demographic that doesn't understand Leave-no-Trace principles. Or even "dig a cathole" principles....


Well, the article is in Forbes. Not exactly the same demographic as Outside.


People who buy their fully outfitted Sprinters off the showroom floor instead of building out a second-hand FedEx Sprinter in an alley.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll buy a few Johnny Partner vaults or a Selway Toilet before that thing. Don't think I need a battery powered groover even if it makes individually packaged turd bags.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Sparks1000 said:


> Be even cooler if they could supply power with battery. Certainly a good idea.


It says it will work off of a motorcycle battery...


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

A lot of shit to consider.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Looks too much like a Mountain House when your done. NOT a mistake you'd want to make when cooking dinner. Let the Mountain House taste jokes begin!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Tanaman said:


> Looks too much like a Mountain House when your done. NOT a mistake you'd want to make when cooking dinner. Let the Mountain House taste jokes begin!


BWahahahaha..

I don't know how you went from groovers to Mountain House, but it did give me a laugh this morning


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

This thread has been fun as I read the various posts.

No way would I trade my eco safe (poop safely stored in a rocket box) for this new unit.
On the other hand,
It is kind of neat that the topic of poop handling is gaining the attention of those manufacturers other than river runners.
The solution posted by the OP, may not be the solution us river runners are looking for
but
It might well open the door for more innovations that might work better for us river running
poop handlers.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Looks too much like a Mountain House when your done


Same in same out meals.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

I've never had a dog roll in my Eco-Safe.

And the use of plastic bags in toilet systems for river trips was outlawed thirty years ago.


----------



## Steve Campbell (Mar 24, 2012)

Needs more cupholders.


----------



## [email protected]om (Jun 1, 2010)

The Mogur said:


> I've never had a dog roll in my Eco-Safe.
> 
> And the use of plastic bags in toilet systems for river trips was outlawed thirty years ago.


Did not know that!!! I would never use plastic bags anyway, but good to know.


----------



## Uncle Steve (May 2, 2013)

The Mogur said:


> I've never had a dog roll in my Eco-Safe.
> 
> And the use of plastic bags in toilet systems for river trips was outlawed thirty years ago.


Not convinced that this is factual. WHO did this outlawing? USEPA, for example allows Pett Toilet waste to go into landfills (there's a document).


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Uncle Steve said:


> WHO did this outlawing? USEPA, for example allows Pett Toilet waste to go into landfills (there's a document).


I do not believe that you can find any river corridor regulations that allow the use of plastic bags, regardless what EPA allows. This wasn't done strictly because of the biodregadability of the plastic bags. It also had to do with landfill workers driving equipment over a pile of plastic bags deposited by river runners and experiencing shit explosions. To protect their workers, landfills refused to allow bagged shit.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

The Mogur said:


> I do not believe that you can find any river corridor regulations that allow the use of plastic bags, regardless what EPA allows. This wasn't done strictly because of the biodregadability of the plastic bags. It also had to do with landfill workers driving equipment over a pile of plastic bags deposited by river runners and experiencing shit explosions. To protect their workers, landfills refused to allow bagged shit.


Westwater mentions the use of WAG bags in their stipulation document as being allowed as long as you have a storage container that is hard sided and leak proof to keep them in (FYI...a Nalgene works in this capacity). MFS and Main Salmon literature mentions "biodegradable plastic bag systems" as "a good alternative" in their "Fire and Human Waste Management in the River Corridor" document. I'm sure there are others that still allow them.

I'm not saying its the best way to go...but Wag Bag type systems are definitely still allowed on many rivers.


----------



## nolichuck (Mar 11, 2010)

The Mogur said:


> I do not believe that you can find any river corridor regulations that allow the use of plastic bags, regardless what EPA allows. This wasn't done strictly because of the biodregadability of the plastic bags. It also had to do with landfill workers driving equipment over a pile of plastic bags deposited by river runners and experiencing shit explosions. To protect their workers, landfills refused to allow bagged shit.


So why do they allow baby diapers? At landfills that is.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

nolichuck said:


> So why do they allow baby diapers? At landfills that is.


I suspect it's because diapers don't (typically) explode when you run over them with a bulldozer.

Also, the whole "plastic bag" thing seems like it refers to using garbage bags in ammo cans or buckets, filling them with poop, & then tossing it into the dumpster at the takeout. This exposes everyone that's dealing with the waste stream to a massive ticking shitbomb just waiting to rupture and make a nasty mess. As opposed to Wag Bags which have a special chemical in them that turns everything to a gel and aren't measured in gallons of human shit. Same with disposable diapers - they're like little self-contained shitpods wrapped in absorbent material.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Given what Electric-Mayhem says, 'll have to concede the point regarding biodegradable bag systems. But regarding the system that started this thread, the "seal-a-meal" bags they use are almost certainly not biodegradable. On the other hand, I can envision all kinds of fun ways to use shit balloons.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

The Mogur said:


> On the other hand, I can envision all kinds of fun ways to use shit balloons.


have fun filling those up!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Westwater mentions the use of WAG bags in their stipulation document as being allowed as long as you have a storage container that is hard sided and leak proof to keep them in (FYI...a Nalgene works in this capacity). MFS and Main Salmon literature mentions "biodegradable plastic bag systems" as "a good alternative" in their "Fire and Human Waste Management in the River Corridor" document. I'm sure there are others that still allow them.
> 
> I'm not saying its the best way to go...but Wag Bag type systems are definitely still allowed on many rivers.


they are allowed at westwater, with the caveat you can't leave them in the dumpsters...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

MNichols said:


> they are allowed at westwater, with the caveat you can't leave them in the dumpsters...


So you've got to separate them from your trash and drop them off at the gas station in Fruita...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Andy H. said:


> So you've got to separate them from your trash and drop them off at the gas station in Fruita...


Anywhere you want, except the dumpsters.. I recall years ago, the stench from the Cisco dumpster was eye watering... Certainly don't need that from the dumpster in the campground. Folks have been good about it for the most part.


----------

